# memory getting worse and odd feeling



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

I talked to my gp a couple days ago about my terrible memory.

I think I have always been an attention deficet person, but I found
cans of beans in my med. cabinet yesterday, and today I left my keys
in my unlocked car. I have never done that. 
I also went to fill the dogs bowl and I do it by putting in the sink and run water into it while I do something else. That water ran all morning till I found it by just walking past the bathroom.

I am having to take a few minutes to link the owners with their dogs, and
common words. Sometimes I just have to substitue a different word with the one I was going to use.

I also had a VERY scary dream to nights ago, and it was more a bad feeling in my brain than a story. Like I was dying and could barely wake up. Kind of 
a cross between a shock and a deep sinking feeling.

Have any of you had similar things happen?
I know my doctor upped my thyroid, but I have not started on the synthroid yet, just wanted to use up the last of this generic stuff.
Comments are appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> I talked to my gp a couple days ago about my terrible memory.
> 
> I think I have always been an attention deficet person, but I found
> cans of beans in my med. cabinet yesterday, and today I left my keys
> ...


Many of us have experienced this and it is often referred to as brain fog.

So, if you are finishing up your generic, did you get a pill splitter and raise the dose as per your new Rx w/ Synthroid?

Where is your Free T3 at? The brain cannot flourish w/o ample FT3.


----------



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

I will call my endo, and explain it to him.
Thankyou for the heads up on the T3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> I will call my endo, and explain it to him.
> Thankyou for the heads up on the T3.


Free T3; this is a specific test. Not T3 which is total and contains bound, unbound and in many cases rT3 (reverse.)

Free is unbound and is your active hormone available for cellular uptake.

Please read this explanation about the Free T4 and Free T3. Sadly, you have to advocate for yourself.

http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

foolissa,

Why did your doc switch manufacturers and not just increase your dose using the brand you have currently been on?

Generic thyroid replacement meds are as good as Synthroid and by changing brands you will definitely need labs in 6 weeks to see how your body processes the different fillers used. All pharmacies can get meds in about 2 days so if your current pharmacy does not carry your dose they could have it in 2 days. If it were me I would stick with the same brand - it would be considerably cheaper too.


----------

